# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Έκθεση - Τοπικός διαγωνισμός Λάρισας  ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 2014

## xXx

Σας ανακοινώνουμε και επίσημα ότι η Έκθεση του ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 10 έως 16 Νοεμβρίου και κριτές θα είναι οι Ιταλοί _Roberto Rossi (D)_ και _Antonio Passeri (E)._
Εγκλωβισμός 09 Νοε 14. 
Την Πέμπτη 13 Νοεμβρίου θα διεξαχθεί Σεμινάριο από τους κριτές. 
Τα μέλη του συλλόγου θα ενημερωθούν πιο αναλυτικά στη Συνέλευση τον Σεπτέμβρη. 
Σύντομα θα είναι κοντά σας και το νέο site του ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 

*Για το Δ.Σ.

Ο Πρόεδρος
Φώτος Ευάγγελος*

----------


## panos70

Βασιλη να υποθεσω πως θα παρεις κανονικα μερος ;

----------


## xXx

Ναι και αν μπορέσω θα στείλω πουλιά και σε άλλες εκθέσεις φέτος πέραν της δικιάς μας.

----------


## misalouris

Καλή επιτυχία στο Σύλλογο.... Βαγγέλη θα έρθω να δω από κοντά το καμάρι σου... και φυσικά και των υπολοίπων.

----------


## xXx

ποιο καμάρι βρε??Εγώ είμαι ο Βασίλης απλό μέλος του συλλόγου δεν είμαι ο Πρόεδρος...εκείνος είναι ο Βαγγέλης

----------


## Gardelius

_Να ευχηθούμε καλή επιτυχία στην διοργάνωση και στους συμμετέχοντες._ 

Είναι όμορφο ( για εμάς το κοινό ) να συνεχίζεται κανονικά κάθε χρόνο η διεξαγωγή εκθέσεων 

από μεγάλους συλλόγους της χώρας μας ( με την δυσχερή οικονομική κατάσταση ευρύτερα αλλά και στα ενδότερα τους ). 

Καλή επιτυχία και στο Βιλαρο (ΧΧΧ) - με το καλό και προς τα νότια !  :Big Grin:

----------


## misalouris

O Βαγγέλης έχει ένα φανταστικό gloster .... Βασίλη μεγάλος άνθρωπος... μπερδεύτηκα ... χαχαχα

----------


## xXx

ένα μόνο...έβγαλε καμία 200 άρα πουλιά φέτος

----------


## misalouris

Έτσι είναι .... οι καλοί βγάζουν πολλά.... χα χα χα

----------


## jk21

καλη επιτυχια στην εκδηλωση και τους φτερωτους πρωταγωνιστες της !!!

καλη επιτυχια και σε σενα ειδικα Μπιλλαρε !

----------


## Steliosan

Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## mparoyfas

καλή επιτυχία και απο μένα !

----------


## nmitoulas

Θα είναι ανοιχτή για το κοινό? Σε ποιό χώρο θα γίνει?

----------


## panos70

καλη επιτυχια Βασιλη στον διαγωνισμο

----------


## wild15

Καλη επιτυχια!!!

----------


## xXx

Ο διαγωνισμός θα πραγματοποιηθεί σε αίθουσα του Χατζηγιάννειου Δημοτικού Πνευματικού Κέντρου

----------


## xXx

ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΚΘΕΣΗΣ ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. 
Η 6η Έκθεση – Διαγωνισμός του Λαρισαϊκού Συλλόγου Καναρινόφιλων θα πραγματοποιηθεί από 09 έως 16 Νοε 14 στο Πνευματικό Δημοτικό Κέντρο Χατζηγιάννειο επι της οδού Ρούσβελτ 59. Κριτές του διαγωνισμού μας θα είναι οι Ιταλοί Roberto Rossi (D) o οποίος θα κρίνει και στις κατηγορίες (F-G-H) και Antonio Passeri (E).
Το πρόγραμμα της Έκθεσης έχει ως εξής :
Κυριακή 09 Νοε 14 – Εγκλωβισμός Πουλιών από 10:00 έως 19:00
Τρίτη 11 Νοε 14 και Τετάρτη 12 Νοε 14 – Κρίση πουλιών 
Η είσοδος θα είναι ελεύθερη για όσους συμμετέχοντες επιθυμούν να παρακολουθήσουν την διαδικασία κρίσης. Επίσης την Τετάρτη 14:00 με 16:00 θα υπάρχει και μεταφραστής για τυχόν ερωτήσεις – απορίες των συμμετεχόντων.
Πέμπτη 13 Νοε 14 - Διεξαγωγή Σεμιναρίου στις 18:00 στην αίθουσα διαλέξεων του Πνευματικού Κέντρου.
Αμέσως μετά θα ακολουθήσει γεύμα σε τοπικό εστιατόριο με παρουσία των κριτών και όσων μελών το επιθυμούν.
ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ
Παρασκευή 14 Νοε 14 - 16:00 έως 21:00
Σάββατο 15 Νοε 14 – 10:00 έως 21:00
Κυριακή 16 Νοε 14 – 10:00 έως 13:00 όπου και θα πραγματοποιηθεί η Βράβευση των Νικητών.
Αποδεκτές θα γίνουν και οι συμμετοχές από άλλους συλλόγους της ομοσπονδίας μας της Ε.Ο.Ο. αλλά και συλλόγων της Π.Ο.Ο. 
Τιμή Συμμετοχής 1 € ανά πουλί (ελάχιστο ποσό 10 €)
Από 20 πουλιά και πάνω 0,5 € ανά πουλί και 5 € ο Κατάλογος αποτελεσμάτων (υποχρεωτικός).
Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής έως 25 Οκτωβρίου 14.
Τηλέφωνα Επικοινωνίας 6937484373, 6970733820 και 6906568765
Ευχόμαστε σε όλους καλή επιτυχία.
Για το Δ.Σ.
Ο Πρόεδρος
Φώτος Ευάγγελος

----------


## jk21

καλη επιτυχια στους συμμετεχοντες και σε σενα προσωπικα Μπιλλαρε !

----------

